
Southwest flight skids off end of runway at Burbank Airport - jacobkg
https://abc7.com/southwest-flight-skids-off-end-of-runway-at-burbank-airport/4846973/
======
jacobkg
“It ended up in an area called the Engineered Material Arresting System
(EMAS).

EMAS is a safety system designed to stop planes if they go off the end of a
runway, according to the FAA. Wheels from a plane sink into soft material to
stop it.”

No one injured. I wasn’t onboard but this is the route I routinely fly between
Burbank and Oakland.

